

Ask HN:Does anyone make money off sites like Code Canyon? - JoeCortopassi

Title says it all. I'm just trying to think of different ways to supplement my income, and side work is tough (deadline wise) when I got two kid under two. I'm proficient in iOS, php/mysql and the typical HTML/CSS/JavaScript stack, so I figured it would be cool to make some money off helpful plugins/classes.<p>So, does anyone use Code Canyon or similar sites? Have you had much success?
======
sandollars
You can find sales figures on the site, so it should be easy to extrapolate
from there.

Note that until you've made a lot of sales, Envato takes almost 50% as
commission.

~~~
JoeCortopassi
I did some ballpark numbers looking at the stuff you mentioned, and it seems
like that 50% just eats away any real benefits the site gives. Anyone know why
they charge so much?

~~~
dieselz
Because they can. It's not necessarily a bad thing that they do take such a
large percentage however. The more money they make, the more economical it is
for them to advertise & invest in the platform. More advertisement &
investment means more buyers. So for the creators on codecanyon, themeforest,
etc, the money they give up in sales is hopefully for the purpose of more
sales.

